# 2012 Cruze won't start



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Since everything "checks" out ok they need to start looking at the battery cables to the car. We have seen a rash of bad battery cables causing all sorts of strange issues. Polar Chevy definitely needs to see this in the morning so keeping it overnight is a good idea on their part. Hopefully they're keeping it outside and not in their quasi-heated garage.


----------



## Quietpro (Jan 15, 2013)

My 2012 LTZ has gone completely dead twice. Both times were after the car had sat for over two weeks without being started. In both cases, the car was completely dead (had to manually unlock the door) and no dash lights, etc. In both cases, it was jumped by a tow company and was at no charge. After the jump start, the battery remained a little low (sluggish starts) until the car had been driven regularly for a few days.
I have been meaning to check here to see if there were some known issues and battery cables sounds like the type of problem that would cause this kind of problem and be hard to detect.
There's nothing worse than non-repeatable problem for either side. Having been on the technician's side, it's almost as frustrating as being the owner because you have to see the problem to have any hope in fixing it.

Does anyone know if there is a TSB for this issue? That may help get it resolved for those of us with repeat issues with a dead battery.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Quietpro said:


> My 2012 LTZ has gone completely dead twice. Both times were after the car had sat for over two weeks without being started. In both cases, the car was completely dead (had to manually unlock the door) and no dash lights, etc. In both cases, it was jumped by a tow company and was at no charge. After the jump start, the battery remained a little low (sluggish starts) until the car had been driven regularly for a few days.
> I have been meaning to check here to see if there were some known issues and battery cables sounds like the type of problem that would cause this kind of problem and be hard to detect.
> There's nothing worse than non-repeatable problem for either side. Having been on the technician's side, it's almost as frustrating as being the owner because you have to see the problem to have any hope in fixing it.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a TSB for this issue? That may help get it resolved for those of us with repeat issues with a dead battery.


Where was your transponder while you were away for two weeks?

Rob


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Same issue here after letting sit for a few weeks in bitter cold. I now have a battery maintainer/float charger constantly plugged in when not in use. Its now just a quick connect/disconnect plug that I hard wired directly to battery. Im sure this would solve alot of your issues and save you time and the dealer.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

To the OP: don't just drop it off at the dealer and walk away.

Park it in the street *outside* the dealer the night before and catch a taxi to the dealer in the morning and try to start it, when it fails, *then* drag the service manager outside and say, "Fix it!"

Take some time off work, if you have to, to do it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey there Quietpro and Vette108,

We are happy to look into this matter for you! Please don't hesitate to reach out via PM if you would like our assistance with this matter. Be sure to include your full name, contact information, VIN, current mileage, and involved dealership. 

Sincerely,

Jonathan A.
Chevrolet Customer Care 



Vette108 said:


> I'd like usefull advice, thoughts and ideas on what I should or can do about my car. I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze and every time I go out to start it when it's cold (below zero) the car won't start. Sometimes it's completely dead no lights outside or on the dash. I had an appointment at Polar Chev for an oil change and tire rotation (it was -40 below zero windchill; I'm not doing it myself.). I also had them check out the radio as it shuts off from playing the usb and switches to the radio plays a few seconds of a song and switches back. Sometimes it doesn't switch back and will not play the usb, it hasn't stayed broken at the dealership so they say they can't fix it. The left front door speaker has buzzed and even stopped working, they can't find or repete that problem either. I put a deep cycle battery in the car to get it to the appointment, they listed that this was the wrong type of battery for the car and the charging system wasn't set up for this. I should have had it towed in, that's what I get for fixing it myself. I switched the battery back to the stock one and it had fully charged with my battery tender. Tuesday January 2, 2014 I dropped the car off in the evening for them to check it Wednesday morning. They said everything checked out fine...battery was good, alternator good, no parasytic draws...etc...I took it home after a heated discussion on "what am I supposed to do?". I got a ride from a neighbor and picked it up and drove the mile home to my house and parked it around 5 P.M.. Thursday morning at 7:30 A.M. I pushed the electric start (factory option) and it wouldn't start. Lights came on and getting in the car the dash lights worked and when you push the start button (keyless entry and start also factory options...I tinted the windows and put in Weathertech floor mats, the car is stock.) there is a clicking noise (exactly like a low battery). I called the service guy and he gave me the number of the towing company. They say if there's no problem they can't fix it, so I sent 'em a problem car on a flat bed. They said it popped right over when they jumped it and it it "checks out fine" they said they'd like to keep it overnight and check it in the morning. I got a loaner car and went to my asbestos refresher class on Firday. I stopped by Friday after my class and guess what....."Everything checks out fine" take it home. I responded with everything is not fine it won't start when it's cold and again asked "What am I supposed to do?". Thay said unless it gives them a code or tests bad they can't fix anything. I asked about the lemon law and they said I don't qualify as they hadn't fixed anything. I then got the blah,blah,blah we tested it it checks out fine and I again responded with but it doesn't start. I'm meeting the service manager at 6:30 Monday morning and we're going to see if it starts then. I asked how many times GM would pay for it to be towed in before doing something, he said it has happened, but says their hands are tied unless they get a code or something tests bad. Of course I'm hopeing it doesn't start Monday and -18 below zero predicted I feel pretty confident. Of course it's going to "check out fine" even if it doesn't start. What can I do???????????





Quietpro said:


> My 2012 LTZ has gone completely dead twice. Both times were after the car had sat for over two weeks without being started. In both cases, the car was completely dead (had to manually unlock the door) and no dash lights, etc. In both cases, it was jumped by a tow company and was at no charge. After the jump start, the battery remained a little low (sluggish starts) until the car had been driven regularly for a few days.
> I have been meaning to check here to see if there were some known issues and battery cables sounds like the type of problem that would cause this kind of problem and be hard to detect.
> There's nothing worse than non-repeatable problem for either side. Having been on the technician's side, it's almost as frustrating as being the owner because you have to see the problem to have any hope in fixing it.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a TSB for this issue? That may help get it resolved for those of us with repeat issues with a dead battery.


----------



## romecat (Jan 26, 2014)

Vette108 said:


> I'm meeting the service manager at 6:30 Monday morning and we're going to see if it starts then. I asked how many times GM would pay for it to be towed in before doing something, he said it has happened, but says their hands are tied unless they get a code or something tests bad. Of course I'm hopeing it doesn't start Monday and -18 below zero predicted I feel pretty confident. Of course it's going to "check out fine" even if it doesn't start. What can I do???????????


 Now they are saying actual -14 with -38 windchill. Please be careful getting there and making sure there is no way you will be hanging around unprotected. Wishing you the best of luck that your car won't start!

I wish I had've thought to tell the dealership leave my car outside for them to try it out Monday morning. It is in for the same problem, but it has only happened once--last Thursday brrrrr. But it is has less than 200 miles on it.


----------

